# Band Promo Material: ie stickers, buttons, posters, shirts



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for some places to get some printing done for stickers, buttons, posters and shirts. Preferably in the GTA, but maybe this could be an all purpose thread for any canadian band looking for that kind of service. So if you know of anywhere in Canada who does this kind of thing, post it here!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.merchguy.com/

My guitar player also does buttons let me know what you're looking for and i can get you a quote...his prices are low


----------

